# Brazil Portugese is different from Portuguese?



## akikowatanabe

Konnichiwa from a Japanese girl in Tokyo. Can someone explain to me how Brazil portugese is different from Portugal portugese? I do not understand the differences.  Arigato


----------



## Vanda

Akiko, welcome!

To begin with you can have a lot of information in here. 

I think you can't read Pt, can you? Because we have a lot of discussions on the matter here...


----------



## Outsider

Konnichiwa, Akikowatanabe. 
There are important differences in pronunciation, some differences in vocabulary, and some differences in grammar (particularly concerning the personal pronouns). There are also some differences in the spelling.


----------



## lampiao

In a way, you could think of it as British English vs American English.

There is a number of differencies, but it's still the same language, and we can communicate and understand each other quite easily


----------



## Sonia116

Hi everyone. This year I'm starting Portuguese philology&translation at my University in Warsaw - it's my second bachelor. Now I'm facing a difficult choice: I have to choose between Brazilian and European group. My goal is to speak fluently both of those "variants" (as a fluent Italian speaker, I already understand a lot of Portuguese, so it shouldn't be so difficult). Which one should I choose, what do you guys think? I heard that Brazilian is an "easier" version of the European Portuguese, and that Portugueses have no problems switching to Brazilian, whereas Brazilians have difficulties understanding European Portuguese and for sure can't speak it (I heard it from native Brazilian&European speakers). So maybe it's better to start with European version, learning Brazilian one later? What do you think? I need as many opinions from people who either have already learnt Portuguese or are it's native speakers as I can only get.

Cheers!


----------



## Guigo

1. Portuguese grammar is equal everywhere; different usages of pronouns/prepositions/verbs are all accepted by grammarians and scholars; 
2. The vocabulary of the Portuguese language is 99.9% sheltered by the most recognized dictionaries; what we have are different usages here and there;
3. Brazilian accents (but not all) may seem "easier" to understand but the learning of either groups of accents has the same difficulty;
4. I am still trying to find someone who can speak fluently all variants of the Portuguese; what we have are people that for several reasons can understand all variants in a great degree.


----------



## Carfer

Welcome to the forum, Sonia.
It depends on what you intend to do with the language. If you consider the number of speakers, the economic value of the language and resultant opportunities for work, go for the Brazilian variant. If your views are circumscribed to the European Union, maybe European Portuguese would be a better choice.


----------



## Vanda

Welcome to the forums.  I am merging your question to older threads on the subject.


----------



## Istriano

1. the difference in the formal written language is minimal,
indeed if you base your learning on reading magazines like VEJA, syntactically, you will not sound that different than the Portuguese people

2. the spoken language is another thing,
while in Portugal, the difference between the spoken and written language (at least in Lisbon) is minimal, in Brazil (even in Rio, Brasília, S. Paulo) the difference can be drastic,
some linguists have even used the therm _diglossia _for this situation (it's not an extreme diglossia as in Arabic, but more of a mediatic diglossia as in Czech, Belgian Dutch and Finish)...

The problem with Brazilian Portuguese is its polarity, you can't even say_ I love him _or _I love her_ in a way that would be acceptable in both colloquial speech and in formal writing.
Many diglossic languages have reduced this polarity, so they come to a compromise, at least some Indian languages like Bengali did, and the mesolect (not too formal, not too informal/colloquial) was preferred.
But, Brazil is a land of extremes, so we're extreme in everything, you get the rich poor contrast, ceremonious/bureaucratic informal contrast, and even in the language, our formal language is more formal
than the most formal Continental Portuguese, while our informal language is more informal than the most informal Continental Portuguese. I wish there we reached a compromise, the same way people in Argentina did...

It's sad to see young children in Brazil hating the Portuguese language as a language because it's the school subject they hate the most (just because we need to learn archaic forms and teachers kept saying us we speak the language all wrong...) Through schooling, we are brainwashed we butchered the lovely language of Camões...But truth to be told, the lovely language of Camões is nothing but a butchered Latin.

Children learn language from their parents 1st and not from school, by the age of seven, most children already speak Portuguese. And if their parents say VI ELE and FUI NA PADARIA,
all they do is copy that. And when they come to school, teachers keep correcting them, that's why pupils hate the Portuguese language and consider it the most difficult language in the world.
Brazil is one of the rare countries in the world where mathematics is not the most hated school subject.

In the US, the scope of the English as a school subject is boost productivity and creativity of the pupils and not to traumatize them over and over again saying things like: You should write _It is I,_ (or _Whom did you see_) and not _It's me_ (and _Who did you see?_).

As for whether you should choose European Portuguese or Brazilian Portuguese, maybe you should choose European Portuguese and avoid all that
diglossia, sociolinguistic tension thing. You can always write the way you speak. And dialogs in Continental Portuguese soap operas will never be considered ''incorrect Portuguese''. 
And since I haven't met a non-Portuguese European learning Continental Portuguese who sounded like a Portuguese, you will be easily understood in Brazil.
Most people learning Continental Portuguese have strong local accents with clear/open vowels* (be it Italians, Spanish, Slovenes, Germans or French).  In Brazil we will understand you with ease. 

---
(*They sound[ed] more like Mozambicans speaking Portuguese than like Portuguese people speaking Portuguese  ).


----------



## gvergara

Carfer said:


> Welcome to the forum, Sonia.
> It depends on what you intend to do with the language. If you consider the number of speakers, the economic value of the language and resultant opportunities for work, go for the Brazilian variant. If your views are circumscribed to the European Union, maybe European Portuguese would be a better choice.


Exactly. I went for the Brazilian variant because of the close bonds we have with Brazil as a country and as a society  (closer, at least, than those we have with Portugal) and because we tread on the same soil (America). I've read both types of Portuguese and, except for vocabulary and some slight differences in grammar here and there, it's basically the same thing. As to the pronunciation, it's true that European Portuguese sounds a bit weird to us, especially because we South Americans are way more used to hearing "standard" Brazilian Portuguese, so we all have an idea what it sounds like (or what it should sound like), yet, as was said, in Brazil there are a number of accents, and to me understanding spoken European Portuguese may prove as challenging as understanding the variety spoken no Rio de Janeiro. Finally, I've asked the same question to native speakers of Brazilian POrtuguese, and they've all said they have no diffiiculty whatsoever when it comes to communicating with speakers of the European variant. Good luck


----------



## Istriano

gvergara said:


> Exactly. I went for the Brazilian variant because of the close bonds we have with Brazil as a country and as a society  (closer, at least, than those we have with Portugal) and because we tread on the same soil (America). I've read both types of Portuguese and, except for vocabulary and some slight differences in grammar here and there, it's basically the same thing. As to the pronunciation, it's true that European Portuguese sounds a bit weird to us, especially because we South Americans are way more used to hearing "standard" Brazilian Portuguese, so we all have an idea what it sounds like (or what it should sound like), yet, as was said, in Brazil there are a number of accents, and to me understanding spoken European Portuguese may prove as challenging as understanding the variety spoken no Rio de Janeiro. Finally, I've asked the same question to native speakers of Brazilian POrtuguese, and they've all said they have no diffiiculty whatsoever when it comes to communicating with speakers of the European variant. Good luck



But many times Argentinian Spanish is more similar to Galician & Northern Continental Portuguese than to Brazilian Portuguese (_Pudera_, since 60 % of Argentinians came from Galicia):

_Estoy acá_ (Argentina) = _Estou cá_ (Portugal)


----------



## gvergara

In first place, Istriano, I'm Chilean  In second place, I think it's natural to feel more at ease with a variety which is spoken in a geographical area closer to yours. For instance, it sounds quite odd to me to hear some Europeans pronounce the South American _z_ the way the Spaniards do (_th_ sound in _*th*anks_) And I really think South American Spanish is closer to Brazilian Portuguese than to European Portuguese. The position of object pronouns in a sentence is a clear example of this. As far as I know, European Portuguese sticks to the prescriptive rules governing the position of these pronouns within a sentence, whereas Brazilian Portuguese is a lot looser and, at least informally, would consider a sentence such as _Me disse que estava doente_ "not incorrect" (instead of the normative _Disse-me que..._) Unless I'm way off-target  Greetings

Gonçalo


----------



## Carfer

Istriano said:


> But many times Argentinian Spanish is more similar to Galician & Northern Continental Portuguese than to Brazilian Portuguese (_Pudera_, since 60 % of Argentinians came from Galicia):
> 
> _Estoy acá_ (Argentina) = _Estou cá_ (Portugal)



De facto, muitas vezes me confrontei com chamadas de atenção por parte de espanhóis para erros que eu cometia na língua deles com a alegação de que me estava a deixar influenciar pelo português, para logo descobrir que era assim mesmo que os sul-americanos diziam.


----------



## Ruca

Istriano said:


> 1. the difference in the formal written language is minimal,
> indeed if you base your learning on reading magazines like VEJA, syntactically, you will not sound that different than the Portuguese people
> 
> 2. the spoken language is another thing,
> while in Portugal, the difference between the spoken and written language (at least in Lisbon) is minimal, in Brazil (even in Rio, Brasília, S. Paulo) the difference can be drastic,
> some linguists have even used the therm _diglossia _for this situation (it's not an extreme diglossia as in Arabic, but more of a mediatic diglossia as in Czech, Belgian Dutch and Finish)...
> 
> The problem with Brazilian Portuguese is its polarity, you can't even say_ I love him _or _I love her_ in a way that would be acceptable in both colloquial speech and in formal writing.
> Many diglossic languages have reduced this polarity, so they come to a compromise, at least some Indian languages like Bengali did, and the mesolect (not too formal, not too informal/colloquial) was preferred.
> But, Brazil is a land of extremes, so we're extreme in everything, you get the rich poor contrast, ceremonious/bureaucratic informal contrast, and even in the language, our formal language is more formal
> than the most formal Continental Portuguese, while our informal language is more informal than the most informal Continental Portuguese. I wish there we reached a compromise, the same way people in Argentina did...
> 
> It's sad to see young children in Brazil hating the Portuguese language as a language because it's the school subject they hate the most (just because we need to learn archaic forms and teachers kept saying us we speak the language all wrong...) Through schooling, we are brainwashed we butchered the lovely language of Camões...But truth to be told, the lovely language of Camões is nothing but a butchered Latin.
> 
> Children learn language from their parents 1st and not from school, by the age of seven, most children already speak Portuguese. And if their parents say VI ELE and FUI NA PADARIA,
> all they do is copy that. And when they come to school, teachers keep correcting them, that's why pupils hate the Portuguese language and consider it the most difficult language in the world.
> Brazil is one of the rare countries in the world where mathematics is not the most hated school subject.
> 
> In the US, the scope of the English as a school subject is boost productivity and creativity of the pupils and not to traumatize them over and over again saying things like: You should write _It is I,_ (or _Whom did you see_) and not _It's me_ (and _Who did you see?_).
> 
> As for whether you should choose European Portuguese or Brazilian Portuguese, maybe you should choose European Portuguese and avoid all that
> diglossia, sociolinguistic tension thing. You can always write the way you speak. And dialogs in Continental Portuguese soap operas will never be considered ''incorrect Portuguese''.
> And since I haven't met a non-Portuguese European learning Continental Portuguese who sounded like a Portuguese, you will be easily understood in Brazil.
> Most people learning Continental Portuguese have strong local accents with clear/open vowels* (be it Italians, Spanish, Slovenes, Germans or French).  In Brazil we will understand you with ease.
> 
> ---
> (*They sound[ed] more like Mozambicans speaking Portuguese than like Portuguese people speaking Portuguese  ).




Hello,

Regarding the difference between formal and informal language in Portugal, being a portuguese from northern Portugal I do not think the difference is minimal. It is true that school and television had a dramatic positive impact on the standardization of Portuguese spoken across Portugal. Still, you can find significant differences between formal and informal Portuguese all over the country. It is not the kind of thing that you listen in Brazil, like "Deixa eu fazer ...", "Me dá uma folha pra mim escrever", which seem very unstandard to every Portuguese. But in Portugal it is very common to listen to things like "Para le dizer" instead of "Para lhe dizer" or "Eu vou levar-lo" instead of "Eu vou levá-lo". Even educated people are likely to say "Eu levarei-o" instead of "Eu levá-lo-ei". Almost evebody will say "mais pequeno" instead of "menor", incluing myself.
On the other hand, I've been listening to some Brazilian tv soap operas and I was surprised at how good the Portuguese of some actors is...we can see clearly the difference between the language of the poor people and the one of the rich people, the latter being quite good under european standards. It is interesting to see that Brazilian Portuguese in some aspects is more conservative than European Portuguese, even in vocabulary, and I can often listen to words that I used to listen from older people when I was a child (for instance, "freguês" instead of "cliente"). And often I am surprise to listen some very Portuguese idiomatic expressions in Brazilian tv opera soaps: once I heard the expression "sem eira nem beira" and I was surprised: "do they say such a thing in Brazil? wow, they really speak Portuguese"


----------



## Rhetorica

Ruca said:


> Almost evebody will say "mais pequeno" instead of "menor", incluing myself.



A forma *mais pequeno* é correcta


----------



## Istriano

Ruca said:


> Hello,
> 
> Regarding the difference between formal and informal language in Portugal, being a portuguese from northern Portugal I do not think the difference is minimal. It is true that school and television had a dramatic positive impact on the standardization of Portuguese spoken across Portugal. Still, you can find significant differences between formal and informal Portuguese all over the country. It is not the kind of thing that you listen in Brazil, like "Deixa eu fazer ...", "Me dá uma folha pra mim escrever", which seem very unstandard to every Portuguese. But in Portugal it is very common to listen to things like "Para le dizer" instead of "Para lhe dizer" or "Eu vou levar-lo" instead of "Eu vou levá-lo". Even educated people are likely to say "Eu levarei-o" instead of "Eu levá-lo-ei". Almost evebody will say "mais pequeno" instead of "menor", incluing myself.
> On the other hand, I've been listening to some Brazilian tv soap operas and I was surprised at how good the Portuguese of some actors is...we can see clearly the difference between the language of the poor people and the one of the rich people, the latter being quite good under european standards. It is interesting to see that Brazilian Portuguese in some aspects is more conservative than European Portuguese, even in vocabulary, and I can often listen to words that I used to listen from older people when I was a child (for instance, "freguês" instead of "cliente"). And often I am surprise to listen some very Portuguese idiomatic expressions in Brazilian tv opera soaps: once I heard the expression "sem eira nem beira" and I was surprised: "do they say such a thing in Brazil? wow, they really speak Portuguese"



I don't know. 
In Portuguese soap operas I don't hear _Tu vistes_, but in Rio-based soap operas I hear_ Tu viu_ all the fime. And coming from youngsters from the upper class in sitcoms like Malhação, not from illiterate folk 
And the usage of clitics, pronouns and prepositions in RTP soap operas is all by the grammar book; It is very difficult to find a Brazilian song or a phrase from a movie or a soap opera without a grammar mistake. (Mistake, according to the normative grammar, the one that is tested at ENEM, vestibular and similar tests). Correcting our ''lousy'' usage is a lucrative business for many people, grammarians like Pasquale Cipro Neto, Sacconi and other made millions of reais by selling books ''How to speak correctly'' and ''How to avoid errors''...I've never seen anything like that in Portugal: you don't have grammarians trying to brainwash you by telling you all the time you speak the language in the wrong way. The approach in Portugal is: bring written and spoken language together, that's why phrases like _Abram os vossos livros_ appear even in elementary school textbooks, but Brazilian grammarians consider _Você sabe que te amo _an insult to the language of Camões. We aren't even allowed to start a phrase with a clitic, we have to write: _Parece-me que..._
even though no one talks like this, we say: _Me parece que... _It creates a bizarre situation in which the correct way is something no one uses, and the incorrect way is the way everyone speaks.


----------



## Guigo

Istriano said:


> And the usage of clitics, pronouns and prepositions in RTP soap operas is all by the grammar book; *It is very difficult to find a Brazilian song* or a phrase from a movie or a soap opera *without a grammar mistake. *(Mistake, according to the normative grammar, the one that is tested at ENEM, vestibular and similar tests).



Sorry, but maybe you're talking about the last 10 years or so; just maybe...

There's a long line of Brazilian lyricists that elevated the language of Camoens to the highest degree and some of them are considered really *poets*, not counting those that were already famous in poetry before venturing themselves in music like Vinícius de Moraes and Orestes Barbosa. The list of those that treated the Portuguese language as a refined gem or a rare diamond includes Noel Rosa, Ary Barroso, Braguinha, Chico Buarque, Ronaldo Bastos, Caetano Veloso, Sidney Miller, Gilberto Gil, Paulo César Pinheiro, Fernando Brant, Marcos Valle, Carlos Lyra, Aldir Blanc, Renato Teixeira, Martinho da Vila, Paulinho da Viola, Vítor Ramil, Custódio Mesquita, etc. Not forgetting that some geniuses like Cartola, Nelson Cavaquinho, Ismael Silva, Nilton Bastos, Heitor dos Prazeres, Nelson Sargento, had very few formal education.

I think that this issue must be carefully cleared because many 'foreigners' start to learn Portuguese due to the Brazilian music and the way things are put can make these students believe they are learning a wrong language, which is not the case.


----------



## Istriano

Yes, I was talking about popular music of the 21th century, and not about poets which are not my favorites in the 1st place 
Authors I like: Mário de Andrade, Casimiro de Abreu, Guimarães Rosa, Jorge Amado (all of them the finest examples of ''incorrect'' Portuguese RS; Casimiro até rimava _nus _[nuis] com _azuis  _).

Here's an article blaming popular artists of spreading incorrect Portuguese (not only M. Monte and her BEIJA EU, but many other MPB artists too):

*A INFLUÊNCIA DA MÚSICA NA LÍNGUA PORTUGUESA: ERROS QUE SE ACARRETAM DEVIDO À LICENÇA POÉTICA *



> ''Nós como defensores de um bom português não podemos ficar de mãos atadas e ver tudo que prezamos sendo diluído em um mar de erros''


um exemplo do artigo:

_Aonde está você? Me telefona! me chama! Me chama! Me chama!_ -> _Onde está você? Telefone-me! Chame-me! Chame-me! Chame-me!_

http://www.cj.uenp.edu.br/congresso...E_ ACARRETAM_ DEVIDO_ A_ LICENCA_ POETICA.pdf


----------



## Joca

Não sou linguista, mas não estará acontecendo com a língua brasileira algo parecido com o latim quando foi "implantado" em outras terras? Cedo ou tarde, chegaremos à conclusão *fatal *(para usar um termo discutido aqui há pouco tempo) que *falamos*, sim, uma língua diferente da portuguesa, ainda que dela derivada. 
O dilema da língua brasileira será, então, criar uma gramática (ah, sempre precisaremos de uma, não?) razoável que concilie a língua formal com a informal e não fira os ouvidos dos mais cultos nem desconcerte os menos cultos.


----------



## Rhetorica

Joca said:


> Não sou linguista, mas não estará acontecendo com a língua brasileira algo parecido com o latim quando foi "implantado" em outras terras? Cedo ou tarde, chegaremos à conclusão *fatal *(para usar um termo discutido aqui há pouco tempo) que *falamos*, sim, uma língua diferente da portuguesa, ainda que dela derivada.
> O dilema da língua brasileira será, então, criar uma gramática (ah, sempre precisaremos de uma, não?) razoável que concilie a língua formal com a informal e não fira os ouvidos dos mais cultos nem desconcerte os menos cultos.



Concordo em absoluto. Não tenho dúvidas de que se trata exactamente da mesma situação com que os romanos se depararam outrora, não somente nas "outras terras" mas sobretudo na sua própria, o fosso cada vez mais colossal entre o latim culto e o latim vulgar...


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Esse é o primeiro parágrafo do "artigo" mencionado pelo Istriano:


> Vivemos em uma época na qual a gramática se encontra cada vez mais longe de ser executada dentre os meios do comunicação1/2. Internet, televisão, músicas são fatores que contribuem para essa distância entre nós e a língua portuguesa e sua norma culta3. A cada dia esses fatores vão ocupando o lugar do bom português4, ...


1) O que o Pullum chamou aqui de _nostalgia _é um importante fator de desinformação na tradição normativa:


> *Nostalgia.* Justificatory basis: The past glory of some vanished golden age, an imagined linguistic utopia in which people spoke correctly. To avoid: Change — decay and deterioration, either linguistic or social.


2) Segundo as autoras, a gramática  não está sendo executada; ou seja, as pessoas estão apenas usando listas de palavras que sozinhas expressam tudo o que se precisa comunicar...
3) A tendência dos meios de comunicação não é justamente a da padronização?!
4) Juízo de valor pueril.

A gente logo vê que aquele foi um congresso muito sério...


----------



## anaczz

Istriano said:


> Here's an article blaming popular artists of spreading incorrect Portuguese (not only M. Monte and her BEIJA EU, but many other MPB artists too):
> 
> *A INFLUÊNCIA DA MÚSICA NA LÍNGUA PORTUGUESA: ERROS QUE SE ACARRETAM DEVIDO À LICENÇA POÉTICA *
> http://www.cj.uenp.edu.br/congresso...E_ ACARRETAM_ DEVIDO_ A_ LICENCA_ POETICA.pdf


E eu que pensei que a maioria desses autores lançava mão da licensa poética simplesmente para reproduzir a maneira como falamos espontaneamente, no dia a dia!
Agora essas meninas me esclareceram! São as músicas que nos fazem falar assim!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

anaczz said:


> E eu que pensei que a maioria desses autores lançava mão da licensa poética simplesmente para reproduzir a maneira como falamos espontaneamente, no dia a dia!
> Agora essas meninas me esclareceram! São as músicas que nos fazem falar assim!


Espero que você esteja apenas sendo sarcástica...


----------



## J. Bailica

Istriano said:


> I don't know.
> In Portuguese soap operas I don't hear _Tu vistes_, but in Rio-based soap operas I hear_ Tu viu_ all the fime. And coming from youngsters from the upper class in sitcoms like Malhação, not from illiterate folk
> And the usage of clitics, pronouns and prepositions in RTP soap operas is all by the grammar book; It is very difficult to find a Brazilian song or a phrase from a movie or a soap opera without a grammar mistake. (Mistake, according to the normative grammar, the one that is tested at ENEM, vestibular and similar tests). Correcting our ''lousy'' usage is a lucrative business for many people, grammarians like Pasquale Cipro Neto, Sacconi and other made millions of reais by selling books ''How to speak correctly'' and ''How to avoid errors''...I've never seen anything like that in Portugal: you don't have grammarians trying to brainwash you by telling you all the time you speak the language in the wrong way. The approach in Portugal is: bring written and spoken language together, that's why phrases like _Abram os vossos livros_ appear even in elementary school textbooks, but Brazilian grammarians consider _Você sabe que te amo _an insult to the language of Camões. We aren't even allowed to start a phrase with a clitic, we have to write: _Parece-me que..._
> even though no one talks like this, we say: _Me parece que... _It creates a bizarre situation in which the correct way is something no one uses, and the incorrect way is the way everyone speaks.



Istriano, cada vez percebo melhor os seus pontos de vista. Não concordo com tudo - ou melhor, nem tenho propriamente_ uma opinião formada sobre -_,mas pelo menos você não se cansa de alertar para uma ferida em que muita gente talvez nem queira pôr os olhos, quanto mais os dedos (e peço desculpa se estou a meter-me num assunto que é sobretudo brasileiro  (mas será?)).

Para o meu gosto, ou para a minha maneira de estar na vida , surprrende-me um pouco uma certa «narrativa ideológica» que põe na explicação das coisas, mas nem por isso elas deixam necessariamente de fazer menos sentido (nem necessariamente mais, for that matter). E algumas coisas fazem realmente sentido. 

Bom, mas a propósito (ou não): como é que afinal você sabe dos pronomes das línguas da Índia, ou lá o que é, e da gramática do swahili, e ainda arranja tempo para ver novelas portuguesas e as notícias da RTP?  
(E, sobretudo, o que é que acha do caso Relvas! )


----------



## diego-rj

Joca said:


> Não sou linguista, mas não estará acontecendo com a língua brasileira algo parecido com o latim quando foi "implantado" em outras terras? Cedo ou tarde, chegaremos à conclusão *fatal *(para usar um termo discutido aqui há pouco tempo) que *falamos*, sim, uma língua diferente da portuguesa, ainda que dela derivada.
> O dilema da língua brasileira será, então, criar uma gramática (ah, sempre precisaremos de uma, não?) razoável que concilie a língua formal com a informal e não fira os ouvidos dos mais cultos nem desconcerte os menos cultos.


 Como os sulafricanos criaram o africâner a partir do holandês.


----------



## Joca

diego-rj said:


> Como os sulafricanos criaram o africâner a partir do holandês.



Boa lembrança, embora eu não conheça realmente a formação do africâner nem possa dizer que se afasta do holandês tanbto quanto o "brasileiro" se afasta do português. E por falar em África (ou *na* África), como os nossos amigos portugueses vêem (ou ouvem) o português falado em Angola e Moçambique, para citar dois exemplos?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Joca said:


> Não sou linguista, mas não estará acontecendo com a língua brasileira  algo parecido com o latim quando foi "implantado" em outras  terras?


Cuidado. Você pode estar com a impressão de que a língua  evoluiu apenas aqui e continuou a mesma em Portugal. A mudança é algo de  que nenhuma língua natural pode escapar, e se aqui houve mudanças, o  mesmo também aconteceu na Europa - e continua acontecendo. Em alguns aspectos o dialeto  brasileiro é, inclusive, mais conservador do que o de Portugal.


Joca said:


> Cedo ou tarde, chegaremos à conclusão *fatal *(para usar um termo discutido aqui há pouco tempo) que *falamos*, sim, uma língua diferente da portuguesa, ...


Sabe, muitas vezes o que nos faz perceber algo como língua ou dialeto pode ser um fator tão linguístico quanto cultural. Como você sabe, sempre existe uma distância entre um dialeto e outro, mas quando essas diferenças são muito grandes, conclui-se que existem duas línguas, e não dois dialetos de uma mesma língua. O problema é que precisamos traçar arbitrariamente uma linha nesse continuum, e é nesse momento que entra o aspecto cultural. Por exemplo, muitos consideram os diferentes idiomas falados na China como dialetos de uma mesma língua - ainda que não exista inteligibilidade entre eles -, mas o espanhol, que é muitas vezes bastante inteligível para os falantes de português, é considerado uma língua diferente.


Joca said:


> ... ainda que dela derivada.


O português brasileiro não deriva do português de Portugal, não do falado em Portual nos dias de hoje. Ambos os dialetos derivam de uma língua que ficou no passado.


Joca said:


> O dilema da língua brasileira será, então, criar uma gramática (ah,  sempre precisaremos de uma, não?) razoável que concilie a língua formal  com a informal e não fira os ouvidos dos mais cultos nem desconcerte os  menos cultos.


Acho que a grande questão é que a atual "norma culta" não tem uma relação muito objetiva com a norma culta (sem aspas), soando muitas vezes bizarra tanto aos ouvidos cultos quanto aos incultos.


Rhetorica said:


> Concordo em absoluto. Não tenho dúvidas de que se trata exactamente da mesma situação com que os romanos se depararam outrora, não somente nas "outras terras" mas sobretudo na sua própria, o fosso cada vez mais colossal entre o latim culto e o latim vulgar...


Em Roma fala-se italiano; ou seja, o latim não mudou apenas nos outros lugares, assim como o português não vem mudando apenas aqui. Se o dialeto brasileiro parece mais distante da "norma culta" do que o europeu, isso se deve ao fato de as novidades européias terem sido mais prontamente incorporadas às gramáticas tradicionais do que as brasileiras. Dizer que o português brasileiro deriva do português europeu é um engano tão absurdo quanto dizer que o inglês americano deriva do britânico.


----------



## Alentugano

Ariel Knightly said:


> Cuidado. Você pode estar com a impressão de que a língua  evoluiu apenas aqui e continuou a mesma em Portugal. A mudança é algo de  que nenhuma língua natural pode escapar, e se aqui houve mudanças, o  mesmo também aconteceu na Europa - e continua acontecendo. Em alguns aspectos o dialeto  brasileiro é, inclusive, mais conservador do que o de Portugal.
> 
> Sabe, muitas vezes o que nos faz perceber algo como língua ou dialeto pode ser um fator tão linguístico quanto cultural. Como você sabe, sempre existe uma distância entre um dialeto e outro, mas quando essas diferenças são muito grandes, conclui-se que existem duas línguas, e não dois dialetos de uma mesma língua. O problema é que precisamos traçar arbitrariamente uma linha nesse continuum, e é nesse momento que entra o aspecto cultural. Por exemplo, muitos consideram os diferentes idiomas falados na China como dialetos de uma mesma língua - ainda que não exista inteligibilidade entre eles -, mas o espanhol, que é muitas vezes bastante inteligível para os falantes de português, é considerado uma língua diferente.
> O português brasileiro não deriva do português de Portugal, não do falado em Portual nos dias de hoje. Ambos os dialetos derivam de uma língua que ficou no passado.
> Acho que a grande questão é que a atual "norma culta" não tem uma relação muito objetiva com a norma culta (sem aspas), soando muitas vezes bizarra tanto aos ouvidos cultos quanto aos incultos.
> Em Roma fala-se italiano; ou seja, o latim não mudou apenas nos outros lugares, assim como o português não vem mudando apenas aqui. Se o dialeto brasileiro parece mais distante da "norma culta" do que o europeu, isso se deve ao fato de as novidades européias terem sido mais prontamente incorporadas às gramáticas tradicionais do que as brasileiras. Dizer que o português brasileiro deriva do português europeu é um engano tão absurdo quanto dizer que o inglês americano deriva do britânico.


Acho muito interessante o seu modo de refletir sobre estas matérias, nunca indo pelo lado (aparentemente) mais fácil/óbvio. Parabéns.


----------



## Joca

Ariel, _I stand corrected, lol_. Quero dizer: não está quem falou.

Obrigado pelas elucidações.


----------



## jesobreira

I think it's more accent than differences in the language.
For example, in Brazil, i think is hard to understand what many friends from others states say for me.
Of course there are many differences in the language. For example, "sport" ("esporte" in pt-br and "desporte" in pt-pt). But, in general, international portuguese speakers can understand the portuguese spoken in any country.


----------



## Alderamin

Desculpe a minha intromissão jesobreira, "desporto" em pt-pt.


----------



## Rhetorica

Ariel Knightly said:


> Em Roma fala-se italiano; ou seja, o latim não mudou apenas nos outros lugares, assim como o português não vem mudando apenas aqui. Se o dialeto brasileiro parece mais distante da "norma culta" do que o europeu, isso se deve ao fato de as novidades européias terem sido mais prontamente incorporadas às gramáticas tradicionais do que as brasileiras. Dizer que o português brasileiro deriva do português europeu é um engano tão absurdo quanto dizer que o inglês americano deriva do britânico.



Não compreendi bem a sua réplica. Quis dizer que não concorda com a minha analogia entre "latim clássico-latim vulgar" e "registo culto-registo familiar/popular" no Brasil?


----------



## Vanda

Oh, meus "meninos", estão discutindo línguas civilizadamente. I'm so proud! And not sarcástic  At all.  (embora o iPad continue corrigindo automaticamente as palavras que não deveria).


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Rhetorica said:


> Não compreendi bem a sua réplica. Quis dizer que não concorda com a minha analogia entre "latim clássico-latim vulgar" e "registo culto-registo familiar/popular" no Brasil?


Não estava discordando de você não. Só estava aproveitando o que você disse para continuar o meu raciocínio de que a mudança acontece em todos os lugares.


----------



## Joca

Ariel Knightly said:


> Não estava discordando de você não. Só estava aproveitando o que você disse para continuar o meu raciocínio de que *a mudança acontece em todos os lugares*.



Claro, isso é verdade.

Não sei se faria sentido averiguar o que difere mais do português atual: o português de Camões ou o português do Brasil. Camões e o Brasil têm mais ou menos a mesma idade. Assim talvez soubéssemos o que mudou mais: o português no Brasil ou o português em Portugal. No entanto, talvez não seja possível levar a cabo essa investigação, porque as mudanças sofridas por cada um (Camões e Brasil) foram de ordem/qualidade diferente.


----------



## Istriano

Joca said:


> Boa lembrança, embora eu não conheça realmente a  formação do africâner nem possa dizer que se afasta do holandês tanbto  quanto o "brasileiro" se afasta do português. E por falar em África (ou *na*  África), como os nossos amigos portugueses vêem (ou ouvem) o português  falado em Angola e Moçambique, para citar dois exemplos?



Os holandeses não entendem o africâner...Os falantes de africâner não entendem o holandês dos Países Baixos.
Maaaaaaas: os flamengos (belgas que falam os dialetos belgas de neerlandês) entendem o africâner, e os falantes de africâner entendem os dialetos flamengos...
Já vi Charlize Theron (no Yt) falando na boa com um repórter belga.

Para comparar:

africâner:holandês ~ seria algo como o crioulo caboverdiano: português
português brasileiro escrito ~ seria algo como neerlandês belga escrito (quase como o neerlandês dos Países Baixos, com uns regionalismos belgas)
português brasileiro falado ~ seria algo como tussentaal flamengo (tusentaal [''língua intermédia'') ou seja mesoleto: língua usada nas novelas flamengas, nem muito informal (dialeto) nem muito formal (língua padrão)) O tussentaal tem mais um nome: _soap-Vlaams_ (flamengo de novelas )




Joca said:


> Boa lembrança, embora eu não conheça realmente a formação do africâner nem possa dizer que se afasta do holandês tanbto quanto o "brasileiro" se afasta do português. E por falar em África (ou *na* África), como os nossos amigos portugueses vêem (ou ouvem) o português falado em Angola e Moçambique, para citar dois exemplos?



Não sou português  mas muitos falantes de português africano neutraliza(ra)m as vogais abertas e as fechadas, até os mais cultos, ou falam com as vogais intermédias (como as de espanhol),
ou pronunciam as vogais fechadas como abertas, e vice versa...eliminaram o contraste entre _pósso _e _o pôço_; _eu govérno _e _o govêrno_...Isso já aconteceu na maioria dos sotaques de italiano (só no centro da Itália se mantém o contraste) e em francês... Em português caboverdiano dizem: _a bóca_ em vez de _a bôca _(soa engraçado); em português angolano:_ a beléza_ em vez de _a belêza_  (Escreva* Gente da Banda Leila Lopes* no site mais famoso de clipes para ouvir o português angolano). 

Nesse artigo (na página 1390) dizem que até em português lusitano o contraste entre as vogais fechadas e as abertas já não é tão forte, acusticamente, como em português brasileiro:



> The combined evidence of Sec. IV E leads to the conclusion that /ε/ is higher (less open, having a lower absolute and relative F1) in EP from Lisbon than in BP from São
> Paulo. None of the studies on Portuguese vowels mentioned in the Introduction reported this dialectal difference. Regarding the ideas in the Introduction, and the location of / ε/ near
> the center of the F1 continuum, we might well be watching an impending merger in EP  of /ε/ into /e/, as is also happening in Italian, French, and Catalan .



http://www.fon.hum.uva.nl/paul/papers/Portuguese2009.pdf


----------



## marta12

Joca said:


> Boa lembrança, embora eu não conheça realmente a formação do africâner nem possa dizer que se afasta do holandês tanbto quanto o "brasileiro" se afasta do português. E por falar em África (ou *na* África), como os nossos amigos portugueses vêem (ou ouvem) o português falado em Angola e Moçambique, para citar dois exemplos?



Pessoalmente, vejo o português de Angola ou de Moçambique da mesma maneira que vejo o do Brasil.
Diferente, mas saudável e rico.


----------



## Istriano

Pra ser sincero, acho o português de Angola muito mais fácil de entender que o português de Lisboa. Eles falam com umas vogais bem abertas e claras.


----------



## Alderamin

E também há excepções. Lembro-me, por exemplo, da palavra "troféu" mais aberta em português de Portugal e em português do Brasil e fechada em português de Angola. 
Gosto muito da pronúncia carregada do "r", de certas expressões locais engraçadas "a minha dama", o "bué", o "mata-bicho", a "gasosa"... 
Em relação à compreensão, penso que não têm dificuldade em entender um português de Portugal e vice versa.
E há o português falado nas ilhas, Madeira e Açores que é lindo... mas julgo que já estarei a falar de sotaques e a desviar-me do assunto e o tema é sempre o mesmo "português europeu e português brasileiro - diferenças e/ou semelhanças".


----------



## Ruca

Istriano said:


> Pra ser sincero, acho o português de Angola muito mais fácil de entender que o português de Lisboa. Eles falam com umas vogais bem abertas e claras.



Olá,

Por acaso ainda ontem vi na TV um documentário angolano sobre o caminho de ferro de Benguela e, aquilo que verifiquei corroborou a minha ideia sobre o português angolano, que é oposta à sua. Em primeiro lugar, no referido documentário, verifiquei que o português da generalidade dos entrevistados era gramaticalmente irrepreensível (nitidamente pessoas com boa formação escolar). Depois, verifiquei aquilo que já tinha constatado anteriormente: os angolanos com boa formação escolar fecham ainda mais as vogais que os portugueses: tendem a fechar vogais em posição átona que são abertas em Portugal. Coisa diferente é o português do comum do angolano, onde, aí sim, se verifica tendência para abrir mais as vogais, comparativamente com o português de Portugal.


----------



## Vanda

Interessante, eu como brasileira também tenho mais facilidade em entender os angolanos dos que os portugueses.


----------



## Denis555

Eu também entendo mais facilmente, sem esforço os angolanos. 
Devo dizer também que em Portugal a diferença é enorme: Porto tem um sotaque dos mais difíceis, pronunciando o "v" com som de "b". 
Em Lisboa o ditongo "ei" pronunciado "âi" e o ditongo nasal ẽĩ (tem, bem, vem) pronunciado ãĩ (igual a mãe). Isso confunde bastante, além das vogais "comidas" e os chiados 
O sotaque mais fácil pra mim é sem dúvida o do Sul de Portugal (Alentejo). Conversando com um senhor de lá, ele me soava basicamente brasileiro. Aqui e acolá notava-se alguma coisa. Mas eu o classificaria como brasileiro.
Já do outro extremo: procurem no YouTube por: *Jovens apaham Tubarão em Rabo de Peixe (Legendado)   *e vejam se dá pra entender sem a legenda. A vila de Rabo do Peixe fica nos Açores http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabo_de_Peixe (Foi o meu colega açoriano que me mostrou esse vídeo , testando os meus "conhecimentos")


----------



## marta12

Denis555 said:


> Eu também entendo mais facilmente, sem esforço os angolanos.
> Devo dizer também que em Portugal a diferença é enorme: Porto tem um sotaque dos mais difíceis, pronunciando o "v" com som de "b".
> Em Lisboa o ditongo "ei" pronunciado "âi" e o ditongo nasal ẽĩ (tem, bem, vem) pronunciado ãĩ (igual a mãe). Isso confunde bastante, além das vogais "comidas" e os chiados
> O sotaque mais fácil pra mim é sem dúvida o do Sul de Portugal (Alentejo). Conversando com um senhor de lá, ele me soava basicamente brasileiro. Aqui e acolá notava-se alguma coisa. Mas eu o classificaria como brasileiro.
> Já do outro extremo: procurem no YouTube por: *Jovens apaham Tubarão em Rabo de Peixe (Legendado)   *e vejam se dá pra entender sem a legenda. A vila de Rabo do Peixe fica nos Açores http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabo_de_Peixe (Foi o meu colega açoriano que me mostrou esse vídeo , testando os meus "conhecimentos")



Ah sim! 
Há pronúncias na Madeira e principalmente nos Açores que também não consigo perceber nada.
E não sou só eu. Não é exclusivo dos brasileiros


----------



## Alentugano

Denis555 said:


> O sotaque mais fácil pra mim é sem dúvida o do Sul de Portugal (Alentejo). Conversando com um senhor de lá, ele me soava basicamente brasileiro. Aqui e acolá notava-se alguma coisa. Mas eu o classificaria como brasileiro.
> Já do outro extremo: procurem no YouTube por: *Jovens apaham Tubarão em Rabo de Peixe (Legendado)   *e vejam se dá pra entender sem a legenda. A vila de Rabo do Peixe fica nos Açores http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabo_de_Peixe (Foi o meu colega açoriano que me mostrou esse vídeo , testando os meus "conhecimentos")


Bem, esse sotaque açoriano é ininteligível até para os portugueses do continente! Há anos (década de 1980), passou uma série de televisão na RTP, filmada na ilha de S. Miguel, e foi necessário colocar legendas para percebermos tudo o que eles diziam! Mas, atenção, nem todas as ilhas têm esse sotaque! Aliás, acho que é só mesmo em São Miguel...
Quanto ao sotaque lisboeta vs o resto do país, é uma batalha perdida, daqui a poucos anos não restarão sotaques regionais, até porque o próprio interior do país está a desaparecer a um ritmo nunca antes visto... mas isso já seria uma outra discussão.


----------



## Alderamin

Denis555 said:


> Eu também entendo mais facilmente, sem esforço os angolanos.
> Devo dizer também que em Portugal a diferença é enorme: Porto tem um sotaque dos mais difíceis, pronunciando o "v" com som de "b".
> Em Lisboa o ditongo "ei" pronunciado "âi" e o ditongo nasal ẽĩ (tem, bem, vem) pronunciado ãĩ (igual a mãe). Isso confunde bastante, além das vogais "comidas" e os chiados
> O sotaque mais fácil pra mim é sem dúvida o do Sul de Portugal (Alentejo). Conversando com um senhor de lá, ele me soava basicamente brasileiro. Aqui e acolá notava-se alguma coisa. Mas eu o classificaria como brasileiro.
> Já do outro extremo: procurem no YouTube por: *Jovens apaham Tubarão em Rabo de Peixe (Legendado)   *e vejam se dá pra entender sem a legenda. A vila de Rabo do Peixe fica nos Açores http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabo_de_Peixe (Foi o meu colega açoriano que me mostrou esse vídeo , testando os meus "conhecimentos")



No Norte de Portugal, sem ser apenas no Porto, vai encontrar essa troca de letras e nem todos os nortenhos a fazem.
Há outras línguas em que o fenómeno da inversão de letras ocorre.
No árabe egípcio, por exemplo, há um quase parecido que é a troca do p pelo b. 
No persa, então, vai ver precisamente a mesma coisa a inversão do v pelo b.
Lembro-me também da linguagem das crianças, em que a frequência da troca de certas letras é notória, mas nem por isso, nós deixamos de as compreender.
Temos de exercitar o nosso ouvido e fazer um esforço para nos compreendermos.
Por exemplo, pessoalmente, o que às vezes me coloca mais dificuldades não é tanto o sotaque ou a pronúncia, (acho os sotaques enriquecedores numa língua) mas termos que são utilizados pelos falantes de português e que desconheço na minha variante, o português europeu, por exemplo.


----------



## diego-rj

Istriano said:


> Não sou português  mas muitos falantes de português africano neutraliza(ra)m as vogais abertas e as fechadas, até os mais cultos, ou falam com as vogais intermédias (como as de espanhol),
> ou pronunciam as vogais fechadas como abertas, e vice versa...eliminaram o contraste entre _pósso _e _o pôço_; _eu govérno _e _o govêrno_...Isso já aconteceu na maioria dos sotaques de italiano (só no centro da Itália se mantém o contraste) e em francês... Em português caboverdiano dizem: _a bóca_ em vez de _a bôca _(soa engraçado); em português angolano:_ a beléza_ em vez de _a belêza_  (Escreva* Gente da Banda Leila Lopes* no site mais famoso de clipes para ouvir o português angolano).
> 
> Nesse artigo (na página 1390) dizem que até em português lusitano o contraste entre as vogais fechadas e as abertas já não é tão forte, acusticamente, como em português brasileiro:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fon.hum.uva.nl/paul/papers/Portuguese2009.pdf


Se eu entendi direito, em Portugal a diferença entre é/ê e ó/ô está desaparecendo? Engraçado. Quando eu quero saber se um estrangeiro está falando bem português, vejo se ele consegue fazer essas distinções. Tive professores estrangeiros na faculdade (dois argentinos, uma uruguaia e uma belga) e eu _sempre_ reparava isso. Não atrapalha a compreensão obviamente, mas fica aquela coisa


----------



## Ruca

diego-rj said:


> Se eu entendi direito, em Portugal a diferença entre é/ê e ó/ô está desaparecendo? Engraçado. Quando eu quero saber se um estrangeiro está falando bem português, vejo se ele consegue fazer essas distinções. Tive professores estrangeiros na faculdade (dois argentinos, uma uruguaia e uma belga) e eu _sempre_ reparava isso. Não atrapalha a compreensão obviamente, mas fica aquela coisa




Olá,

Creio que em Portugal essa diferença está bem viva e com tendência para se acentuar, em certos sotaques. Penso que Istriano estava a referir-se ao português africano e não ao português de Portugal.


----------



## rafabevi

akikowatanabe,

Come to Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, where you can listen both portuguese, once there are many many portuguese citizens living here, and you perfectly understand both.


----------



## Ruca

rafabevi said:


> akikowatanabe,
> 
> Come to Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, where you can listen both portuguese, once there are many many portuguese citizens living here, and you perfectly understand both.




Olá,

Here in Portugal there are a lot of Brazilian citizens. You can find them everywhere in all kinds of jobs: restaurants, pharmacies, hospitals, shops, state departments, etc. Brazilians people  living in Portugal keep their Brazilian accents. They seem to be very proud of it. I never heard anyone complaining about their accent or saying that they could not understand them. It is not an issue here.


----------



## Vanda

É exatamente o que aconteceu aqui. Vamos esquecer a colonização e voltar para tempos mais modernos: todos os portugueses que vieram para cá depois dos anos 50 (apenas uma referência minha) continuavam falando a língua da terrinha. Um ou outro fez alguma adaptação, mas até hoje, os portugueses mais antigos mantêm o sotaque mais forte. O marido da filha da minha prima, jovenzinho que veio ganhar a vida aqui - na verdade o casamento é sábado - está tentando suavizar um pouco o sotaque para arrumar emprego, apenas para não dar o primeiro choque de não entendimento, pois é assim que a gente reage no primeiro momento, depois todos se entendem.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

A mudança de sotaque pode ter mais a ver com o quando do que com o quanto. Quero dizer, a idade em que se deu a mudança de local pode ser um fator mais importante do que o tempo que o indivíduo passou exposto ao novo dialeto. É muito comum acontecer essa mudança com jovens adultos de vinte e poucos anos, mas é claro que isso depende sempre do tipo de reforço recebido.

Tenho por exemplo um colega que viveu até os 19 anos no interior do interior do interior de Minas Gerais, quando foi então morar no estado de São Paulo, em Itu, onde ficou por 2 anos. Depois disso se mudou para o Rio e vivei lá por mais de 10 anos. Qual é o sotaque dele? De Itu. Parece que o sotaque da roça incomodava bastante o chefe paulista, que fazia questão de corrigir o mineiro [aɦmu'sa] pelo caipira [aʊ̯mu'saɹ]. Quando foi para o Rio, talvez por já estar um pouco mais maduro e seguro de si ou talvez por não ter enfrentado no novo endereço tanta hostilidade quanto encontrou em São Paulo, ainda que ele tenha descoberto uma certa afinidade com o povo local, o fato é que a longa estada na cidade não parece ter afetado em nada sua forma de falar.


----------



## Minerva81

Boa tarde…

Respondendo à pergunta de se o português brasileiro e o europeu são diferentes, decididamente não! Sou filóloga romanista mas acima de tudo sou realista. 
É lógico que existam nacionalismos, linguisticamente falando, da mesma forma que existem regionalismos mas não é por isso que nasce uma nova língua. 
Um bom exemplo é a língua espanhola. Se juntarmos as variantes de Espanha, México, Argentina, Chile, Venezuela, etc. etc. as diferenças são inúmeras: vocabulário, estruturas gramaticais, entoação, etc. Não é por isso que passam ou passarão a ser novas línguas ou dialetos.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Minerva81 said:


> Respondendo à pergunta de se o português brasileiro e o europeu são *diferentes*, *decididamente não*!


Acho que você quis dizer que esses dois *dialetos *não são considerados duas *línguas *diferentes, certo? É que como obviamente existem diferenças fonético-fonológicas, lexicais, sintáticas e morfológicas, acho estranho afirmar que o português brasileiro e o europeu decididamente não são diferentes. Podem até ser vistos como variantes de uma mesma língua, mas certamente são diferentes...  


Minerva81 said:


> Não é por isso que passam ou passarão a ser novas línguas ou dialetos.


(1) O que você quer dizer com "dialetos"? (2) Que critérios você usa para identificar uma variante como uma nova língua ou dialeto?


Minerva81 said:


> ... ou passarão ...


Com o tempo a gente vai descobrir.


----------



## anaczz

Ariel Knightly said:


> A mudança de sotaque pode ter mais a ver com o quando do que com o quanto. Quero dizer, a idade em que se deu a mudança de local pode ser um fator mais importante do que o tempo que o indivíduo passou exposto ao novo dialeto. É muito comum acontecer essa mudança com jovens adultos de vinte e poucos anos, mas é claro que isso depende sempre do tipo de reforço recebido.


Pois é, penso, cá comigo, que é uma questão de reforço e de menor esforço.
Não penso que seja simplesmente por orgulho da variante que um brasileiro não passa a falar com o sotaque português e que um português residente no Brasil, mesmo vindo na idade adulta, "perde" muito mais do seu sotaque nativo. Como dizem os estrangeiros que aprendem português, a variante brasileira é mais fácil de aprender e até mesmo de articular. Não entendo nada de fonética ou fonologia, mas noto que é necessário mais esforço para articular a fala europeia, fazer as transições, fazer a quase supressão de certas vogais, como no sotaque lisboeta, sem falar das pronúncia de várias consoantes mesmo quando não seguidas de vogal.
Outra coisa também é a avaliação que se faz: quando voltei para o Brasil, meus amigos e familiares eram unânimes em dizer que eu vinha com sotaque de Portugal mas nenhum português concordava com isso...


----------



## Alderamin

Se "decididamente não" há diferenças, gostava de saber então o motivo de haver traduções para português brasileiro e para português europeu?
Além das diferenças já apontadas, importa realçar este aspecto e este, para mim, faz toda a diferença.
As traduções de áreas técnicas em português do Brasil com toda a certeza que serão diferentes das traduções em português de Portugal.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Alderamin said:


> As traduções de áreas técnicas em português do Brasil com toda a certeza que serão diferentes das traduções em português de Portugal.


Não me lembro de já ter encontrado traduções de um dialeto para o outro ao ler textos de linguística e teoria literária, mas por conta de detalhes como a acentuação gráfica, creio que sempre soube quando se tratava de um autor europeu.


----------



## Minerva81

Decididamente não são duas línguas diferentes, estava implícito   mas sim existem, como já foram referidas, as diferenças fonéticas, lexicais, etc. 
 
2. Imagine um indivíduo brasileiro, você, e outro português, eu. Quando esses indivíduos são capazes de se comunicar numa língua, eles estão a falar a mesma língua. E acontece a mesma coisa quando esses indivíduos são capazes de ler a mesma literatura ou imprensa, ver os mesmos filmes, etc.


 
Um dialeto é um sistema linguístico que deriva de outro mas que não exibe a diferença suficiente em relação à língua de origem.  É por isto mesmo que originariamente o galaico-português, francês, espanhol, italiano, romeno, catalão, provençal, sardo e romanche eram dialetos do latim vulgar. Mas graças à evolução linguística, esses dialetos passaram a ser línguas.  

 3. As primeiras alterações no latim ‘lusitano’ apareceram no século V, em textos escritos começou a aparecer no século IX mas só a partir do século XV é que se começou a definir como una nova língua. Isto aconteceu principalmente graças à literatura. A literatura é um ótimo espelho onde se reflete a língua.


 
Admito que tive algumas dúvidas idiomáticas quando li ‘Iracema’ de José de Alencar. No entanto quando li ‘o espelho partido’ de Marques Rebelo essas dúvidas foram inexistentes. Então se o ‘brasileiro’ é outra língua, isto não deveria ter acontecido ao invés? As línguas evoluem muito devagarinho mas para além dos neologismos (que por acaso sempre têm uma raiz latina), será possível o ‘brasileiro’ evoluir tanto até chegar ao ponto de se considerar uma outra língua? … Quem sabe, pode acontecer mas acho que nem eu nem você estaremos cá para assistir. Também pode acontecer que o inglês ou o chinês passem a ser as únicas línguas faladas neste nosso planeta. 

 4. Acho que o exemplo da língua espanhola que referi explica tudo mas se você não achar suficiente…


 
Inglês: Estados Unidos, Inglaterra, Irlanda, Canadá, África do Sul, Canadá, Austrália, Nova Zelândia…
Francês: França, Suíça, Canadá, Luxemburgo, Bélgica…
Alemão: Suíça, Alemanha, Luxemburgo, Áustria…
Isto é irrefutável.    


....

Torno a dizer que há diferenças na língua mas não são línguas diferentes! E esta é apenas a minha opinião.
Se existe uma versão portuguesa e outra brasileira do mesmo livro presumo que seja por questões sociais, populacionais, económicas e até por um orgulho patriótico (?). O problema é que muitas vezes em Portugal nem sequer chegamos a ter essa versão porque as editoras pensam "pra que é que vou gastar esse dinheiro numa tradução se o livro nem sequer tem muita procura? Quem precisar que se desenrasque com a versão inglesa". Enquanto que no Brasil devem pensar "tenho um tradutor que pode fazer isso, 'bora lá traduzir"


----------



## Vanda

Cresci lendo a literatura que tínhamos na minha idade escolar: obviamente todos portugueses e os que não o eram ainda estavam dando os primeiros passos para um português abrasileirado: José de Alencar, M de Assis e os outros brasileiros daquele tempo. O vocabulário que eu não conhecia, intuía. Ainda bem que não eram livros falados.  Nosso problema (?)/diferença é mais mesmo nos enterdemos falando por causa do sotaque, mas com o tempo a gente pega o jeito.


----------



## Minerva81

Acho que cá deste lado estamos mais habituados a ouvir o sotaque brasileiro e esse é um ponto importante porque o nosso ouvido já está ‘treinado’. Agora já não funciona da mesma maneira mas quando era criança, a versão dos clássicos da Disney que nós víamos era a brasileira. Também por causa dos amigos brasileiros, da música e sobretudo por causa das novelas. 

Li um pouco mais acima que alguém disse, peço desculpa mas já não me lembro do nick, que os estrangeiros percebem melhor o sotaque brasileiro. Sou professora de português como segunda língua e efetivamente aqueles que têm mais interesse no sotaque brasileiro dizem que percebem melhor os brasileiros, a priori é verdade desde quando a conversa for: Nossa! Beleza! Tudo jóia? ‘Tá Legal! Quero ser carioca da gema…
Mas quando eles têm de ver e perceber um noticiário, uma série, um filme ou até a versão BR da Casa do Mickey eles não entendem absolutamente nada pois, ao que parece, falam muito depressa mas afinal essa é a linguagem real. Pronto, a casa do Mickey talvez não


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Minerva81 said:


> Um dialeto é um sistema linguístico que deriva  de outro mas que não exibe a diferença suficiente em relação à língua  de origem.  É por isto mesmo que originariamente o galaico-português,  francês, espanhol, italiano, romeno, catalão, provençal, sardo e  romanche eram dialetos do latim vulgar. Mas graças à evolução  linguística, esses dialetos passaram a ser línguas.


Por isso pedi  que explicasse o que queria dizer com aquela palavra. Você parece  entender que dialeto é o resultado da evolução de uma língua matriz, mas  para não nos perdermos na vagueza dos usos populares, eu e outros aqui usamos esse termo mais de acordo com a teoria  sociolinguística, algo como foi definido aqui por David Crystal:


> *dialect *(_n_.) A regionally or socially distinctive variety of language, identified by a particular set of words and grammatical structures. Spoken dialects are usually also associated with a distinctive pronunciation, or accent. Any language with a reasonably large number of speakers will develop dialects, especially if there are geographical barriers separating groups of people from each other, or if there are divisions of social class. One dialect may predominate as the official or standard form of the language, and this is the variety which may come to be written down.
> 
> The distinction between ‘dialect’ and ‘language’ seems obvious: dialects are subdivisions of languages. (...)


Foi por conta desse entendimento que coloquei acima o português do Brasil e o de Portugal como dialetos de uma mesma língua. Como disse uns posts atrás, a ideia de que um deles deriva do outro me parece equivocada, visto que a mudança linguística não é exclusividade da nossa variante. Ambos os dialetos vêm mudando desde um ponto de partida em comum, um momento da língua que ficou no passado - ou seja, um dialeto mais antigo. 


Minerva81 said:


> As línguas evoluem  muito devagarinho mas para além dos neologismos (que por acaso sempre  têm uma raiz latina), será possível o ‘brasileiro’ evoluir tanto até  chegar ao ponto de se considerar uma outra língua? … Quem sabe, pode  acontecer mas acho que nem eu nem você estaremos cá para assistir.  Também pode acontecer que o inglês ou o chinês passem a ser as únicas  línguas faladas neste nosso planeta.


É aqui que mora o perigo. Muitos parecem partir da premissa que a mudança se dá apenas na variante brasileira, com o português europeu permanecendo intacto através dos séculos, o que é um mito. (Isso tudo foi colocado nos posts acima.)


Minerva81 said:


> 4. Acho que o exemplo da língua espanhola que referi explica tudo mas se você não achar suficiente…
> Inglês: Estados Unidos, Inglaterra, Irlanda, Canadá, África do Sul, Canadá, Austrália, Nova Zelândia…
> (...)
> Isto é irrefutável.


Concordo com você ao considerar todos esses dialetos como variantes de uma mesma língua, mas não sei se colocaria a palavra _irrefutável _no fim dessa avaliação. Digo isso porque, como acabei de dizer, estamos tratando aqui de uma avaliação; e para que uma seja feita, o avaliador precisa lançar mão de algum critério, tendo consciência dele ou não. Logo, o que acontece quando as pessoas têm critérios diferentes? Aí temos resultados bastante interessantes.


> It is usually said that people speak different languages when they do not understand each other. But the so-called ‘dialects’ of Chinese (Mandarin, Cantonese, etc.) are mutually unintelligible in their spoken form. (They do, however, share the same written language, which is the main reason why one talks of them as ‘dialects of Chinese’.) And the opposite situation occurs: Swedes, Norwegians and Danes are generally able to understand each other, but their separate histories, cultures, literatures and political structures warrant Swedish, Norwegian and Danish being referred to as different languages.


Aqui David Crystal mostra como os tais critérios podem ir além do campo linguístico, o que a meu ver é em parte o que nos faz pensar o português e o espanhol como duas línguas distintas em vez de dois dialetos de uma língua em comum.


----------



## Rhetorica

Minerva81 said:


> Imagine um indivíduo brasileiro, você, e outro português, eu. Quando esses indivíduos são capazes de se comunicar numa língua, eles estão a falar a mesma língua. E acontece a mesma coisa quando esses indivíduos são capazes de ler a mesma literatura ou imprensa, ver os mesmos filmes, etc.



Corrijam-me se estiver errado mas, segundo sei, um norueguês e um sueco são capazes de se compreender mutuamente, quase na perfeição, como se falassem duas variantes do mesmo idioma. No entanto, considera-se que a língua norueguesa e a língua sueca são dois idiomas distintos. Não é provável que acabe por ser esse o destino das duas variantes do português, à medida que estas se vão afastando uma da outra?

----EDIÇÃO----
Ah! Acabei de ver a resposta de Ariel que menciona justamente o caso norueguês/sueco...


----------



## Alderamin

Minerva81 said:


> O problema é que muitas vezes em Portugal nem sequer chegamos a ter essa versão porque as editoras pensam "pra que é que vou gastar esse dinheiro numa tradução se o livro nem sequer tem muita procura? Quem precisar que se desenrasque com a versão inglesa". Enquanto que no Brasil devem pensar "tenho um tradutor que pode fazer isso, 'bora lá traduzir"



O problema é que não são apenas as editoras a solicitarem serviços de tradução. 
O caso dos tribunais, por exemplo. Como é que um juiz português poderia ter um processo traduzido para o brasileiro e julgá-lo em conformidade?
Com certeza que esse juiz compreenderia o que lá estava, mas a questão de termos técnicos e próprios de cada país com certeza colocaria muitas dificuldades na sua capacidade de decisão.
Quanto ao gastar dinheiro nesta situação acho que se justificaria em todos os sentidos.
São vários os sectores que necessitam de traduções nas duas variantes e não unicamente o sector editorial.
Uma empresa de contabilidade, um gabinete de arquitectos, uma sociedade de advogados, uma agência noticiosa, uma farmacêutica etc... 
Quanto às editoras, não creio que se existir algum livro publicado e traduzido nas duas versões seja por algum "orgulho patriótico", mas pelos outros motivos que invocou. 
O que falta a Portugal é olhar para o que tem cá dentro em relação à área da tradução e não pensar dessa forma comodista.


----------



## Minerva81

Ariel, gosto do teu raciocínio mas continuo a discordar e acho que isso não vai mudar.



> William Chomsky_:_
> Quanto mais dependente politicamente estiver a região, menos distante se acha da capital ou sede do poder central, mais facilidade houver de comunicação com ela, tanto maior será a resistência da língua em manter a sua unidade. Quebrados os laços políticos ou enfraquecida a ação da metrópole, começam logo surgir diferenças locais, que darão em resultado, no decorrer dos anos, a formação de dialetos.
> Em sua origem, toda língua é um dialeto, que, pôr circunstâncias várias, consegue predominar.
> Língua e dialeto são pois, termos relativos. O italiano, o francês, o espanhol, o português, etc., que tomadas separadamente, constituem verdadeiras línguas com relação ao latim, não passam de simples dialetos. `
> “Dialeto é a variedade (ou vertente) regional ou social de uma determinada língua. Também se denomina linguajar. De acordo com a definição regional de uma língua ou ainda, são línguas regionais que apresentam entre si coincidências de traços linguísticos essenciais”


 
A definição de dialeto sempre causou muita controvérsia…
Eu não quis dizer que só o pt-br tivesse evoluído, logicamente o pt-pt também.  Os territórios com os quais linda cada país, as novas tecnologias, a literatura, uma palavra que um dia alguém decide adaptar ou inventar, afinidades geográficas; tudo influi. 
Porquê é que aqui deste lado dizemos: PT, telemóvel e portátil; UK, portable e mobile; ES, portátil e móvil? E no outro lado do oceano BR, laptop e celular; US, laptop e cellular; ARG, laptop e celular?    




> It is usually said that people speak different languages when they do not understand each other. But the so-called ‘dialects’ of Chinese (Mandarin, Cantonese, etc.) are mutually unintelligible in their spoken form. (They do, however, share the same written language, which is the main reason why one talks of them as ‘dialects of Chinese’.)



Realmente concordas com isto? Agora nós não estamos a debater um assunto na mesma língua? Eu estou-te a perceber e você também me está percebendo, certo? Usamos os mesmos carateres, o mesmo vocabulário, idêntica estrutura. Provavelmente não cheguemos a um consenso, mas que estamos a falar a mesma língua, estamos. 
Não sei se estudas ou estudaste alguma coisa relacionada com a linguística ou filologia mas pareces uma pessoa instruída. Mesmo que não seja assim, imagina que tens de ensinar português a uma pessoa que tem predileção pelo sotaque europeu, dirias Não porque não falas essa língua? Numa viagem, por exemplo, a Cabo Verde, falarias em inglês porque não entendes a língua de lá? 
Porquê agora um novo acordo ortográfico para unificar a língua?

Alderamin, o problema é que em Portugal desgraçadamente pensa-se dessa forma comodista e certamente há muitas áreas onde se necessitam documentos de autoria própria, mas isso acontece em todos os países. As leis são diferentes; cada país tem os seus próprios médicos, arquitetos,tradutores, juizes... e todos eles têm direito a trabalhar. A globalização ainda não chegou até esse ponto.      
Um exemplo de exame para tradutor jurado em Espanha onde são necessários os dois ‘dialetos’. Quer dizer, no estrangeiro admite-se como uma única língua mas nós próprios não admitimos? 

http://www.gts.tsc.uvigo.es/~gvazqu...-traductor-jurado-2010-portugues-juridica.pdf 

http://www.gts.tsc.uvigo.es/~gvazqu...n-traductor-jurado-2010-portugues-inversa.pdf

http://www.gts.tsc.uvigo.es/~gvazqu...n-traductor-jurado-2010-portugues-directa.pdf


----------



## Alderamin

Minerva81 said:


> Alderamin, o problema é que em Portugal desgraçadamente pensa-se dessa  forma comodista e certamente há muitas áreas onde se necessitam  documentos de autoria própria, mas isso acontece em todos os países. As  leis são diferentes; cada país tem os seus próprios médicos,  arquitetos,tradutores, juizes... e todos eles têm direito a trabalhar. A  globalização ainda não chegou até esse ponto.
> Um exemplo de exame para tradutor jurado em Espanha onde são necessários  os dois ‘dialetos’. Quer dizer, no estrangeiro admite-se como uma única  língua mas nós próprios não admitimos?
> 
> http://www.gts.tsc.uvigo.es/~gvazquez/traduccion-jurada/files/examen-traductor-jurado-2010-portugues-juridica.pdf
> 
> http://www.gts.tsc.uvigo.es/~gvazquez/traduccion-jurada/files/examen-traductor-jurado-2010-portugues-inversa.pdf
> 
> http://www.gts.tsc.uvigo.es/~gvazquez/traduccion-jurada/files/examen-traductor-jurado-2010-portugues-directa.pdf



Oh! A tradução juramentada!
Em Portugal, ao contrário do que  acontece em vários países europeus e mesmo até fora da Europa, não  existem tradutores juramentados.
Para certificar uma tradução e/ou  para que um documento traduzido tenha validade legal, é necessário  efectuar a sua certificação junto dos organismos que têm poderes para  tal (advogado, notário, consulado...)
Não interessa ter "canudo" ou carimbo profissional.
Só numa  tradução ou interpretação judicial, as coisas parecem decorrer de outra forma, o tradutor/intérprete perante o juiz, jura sob compromisso de honra que tudo o que por ele é  traduzido e interpretado corresponde fielmente ao texto/declaração  originais.
Porém, penso que falta fazer muito mais, devendo haver uma legislação clara e específica a este respeito
A realidade que indica de um tradutor juramentado em Espanha é diferente do que se passa por cá. 
Portanto, até aqui Portugal continua a "pecar" muito.
Peço desculpa pelo meu aparte ao tema em debate.


----------



## rafabevi

*Por falar nisto, eu agora estou preferindo o galego, podendo assim sair desta discussão ! *


----------



## Carfer

O que eu posso dizer, com interesse para a questão aqui debatida, sobre a sentença brasileira que Minerva81 juntou, é que, apesar das diferenças terminológicas, que são realmente muito grandes, o texto brasileiro é perfeitamente entendível por um jurista português. É certo que não se trata de um entendimento imediato, que não é linear nem conseguido completamente á primeira leitura, tendo de intermediar, em pequenas doses, alguma análise e raciocínio para se ter a certeza do que fala, mas entendível, é. _'Não prospera' _em vez de _'não procede'_, _'natureza cogente' _em vez de _'natureza imperativa_' e outras expressões semelhantes não são de molde a prevenir o entendimento do texto. Diria até que a maior diferença e a maior dificuldade residem na linguagem mais barroca - e certamente, para o leitor comum, bem mais exotérica - do texto brasileiro, que dá ao texto um sabor acentuadamente diferente das nossas sentenças, mas a realidade processual e substantiva que essa linguagem traduz é em boa parte comum aos dois países e por isso as diferenças de terminologia não constituem obstáculo ao entendimento. A conclusão a tirar, a meu ver, é que, se mesmo em domínios muito técnicos e com linguagens próprias o entendimento não é posto em causa, na linguagem do dia-a-dia ainda menos tal sucederá.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Minerva81 said:


> Ariel, gosto do teu raciocínio mas continuo a discordar e acho que isso não vai mudar.


Do que exatamente você discordou?


Minerva81 said:


> Realmente concordas com isto? Agora nós não estamos a debater um assunto na mesma língua? Eu estou-te a perceber e você também me está percebendo, certo? Usamos os mesmos carateres, o mesmo vocabulário, idêntica estrutura. Provavelmente não cheguemos a um consenso, mas que estamos a falar a mesma língua, estamos.


Assim como você, penso que falamos ambos a mesma língua - nunca disse o contrário. O que quis mostrar com meu raciocínio é que esse tipo de avaliação pode ser um pouco relativo, variando de acordo com o local em que arbitrariamente se decide traçar no continuum de dialetos a linha que separa uma língua da outra. Inteligibilidade não me parece ser o único critério de orientação e, ainda que fosse, continuaríamos precisando de um toque de arbitrariedade para decidir quão ininteligível uma variante tem de ser para então ganhar o status de língua distinta. Será que as pessoas deveriam todas seguir os mesmos critérios? Será que as que não o fazem estão simples e redondamente enganadas? Não sei. O que eu sei é que elas aparentemente não seguem, e o aspecto linguístico acaba  competindo com o cultural nesse processo de avaliação. Mas reforçando o que acabei de dizer, eu, Ariel Knightly , não vejo razão para deixar de ver o português brasileiro e o português europeu como simples dialetos de uma mesma língua. 


Minerva81 said:


> Não sei se estudas ou estudaste alguma coisa relacionada com a linguística ou filologia mas pareces uma pessoa instruída. Mesmo que não seja assim, imagina que tens de ensinar português a uma pessoa que tem predileção pelo sotaque europeu, dirias Não porque não falas essa língua?


Se ele me pedisse que lhe ensinasse a variante europeia, uma vez que não sou grande conhecedor das particularidades desse dialeto, diria ao aluno que procurasse outro professor ou que se contentasse em aprender a variante brasileira.


Minerva81 said:


> Numa viagem, por exemplo, a Cabo Verde, falarias em inglês porque não entendes a língua de lá?


Falaria português brasileiro, assim como faço quando viajo para países de língua espanhola. Ainda que fale algum espanhol, sempre me senti pouco à vontade me esforçando para usar uma língua estrangeira quando percebia que podia ser facilmente entendido falando no meu próprio idioma.


Minerva81 said:


> Porquê agora um novo acordo ortográfico para unificar a língua?


Mesmo se as diferenças dialetais fossem mais profundas do que realmente são, essa vontade política de enxergar todas essas variantes como dialetos de uma mesma língua é mais um fator a perpetuar a visão de que realmente são dialetos de uma mesma língua.


----------



## Languagelearner123456

O que são as diferenças do português de Brasil y Portugal. Podem-se compreender o não?


----------



## guihenning

AS diferenças são nomeadamente fonéticas, mas também sintáticas *e* até gramaticais. São sim compreensíveis, embora os brasileiros tenham mais dificuldade para entender os europeus que o oposto.


----------



## Vanda

I have merged your thread to a long discussion about this issue.

Also you can choose some other aspects in the discussions below
Portuguese - Dicionário Inglês-Português (Brasil) WordReference.com


----------

